# CA Stud, derby list, QA2, MH



## MikeGriffin (Apr 14, 2011)

Baypoint's Shaq and Maddie's ChampionRANGER-OMG - excellent hips, normal elbows EIC and CNM Clear. Ranger (AKC #: SR76040905) is out of FC AFC Wood River's Franchise and FTCH AFTCH Jaybar Madison Avenue. Excellent marking dog and very easy to run, 74lb beautiful lab. He has 18 derby points and had won 2 quals plus two other placements before he turned 2.5 years of age. He also has a master hunter title and was qualified for the 2016 Master National as a 3 year old. He will also run this years Master National. Frozen straws available and are available to ship from San Diego. Price per straw is $750.00 call 858.204.2772


----------

